# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Hyundai, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Websites:

Hyandai Group - hyundaigroup.com

Hyundai Worldwide - hyundai.com

youtube.com/hyundaiworldwide

facebook.com/Hyundaiworldwide

Divisions and subsidiaries:

Avikus Co., Ltd.

Boston Dynamics, Inc.

Boston Dynamics AI Institute

Hyundai Robotics

hyundai-robotics.com

youtube.com/현대로보틱스

facebook.com/HyundaiRobotics

hyundai.eu

Hyundai on Wikipedia

Hyundai Motor Company on Wikipedia




> Robot System
> - Industrial Robots
> (Spot Welding, Arc Welding, LCD Handling, Sealing, Pelletizing, Assembly, Deburring, Painting, and Medical Robots)
> - Presses, Conveyor System, Steel Strip Processes, and Positioner


Hyundai Heavy Industries on Wikipedia

Hyundai MOBIS

Motional – a joint venture between Hyundai Motor Group and Aptiv.

Hyundai Motor Group

hyundaimotorgroup.com

youtube.com/HyundaiMotorGroup

facebook.com/HyundaiMotorGroupNewsroom

twitter.com/HMGnewsroom

linkedin.com/company/hyundai-motor-group

instagram.com/hyundaimotorgroup.official

Vice President and Head of Robotics LAB -  Dong Jin Hyun

Projects and products:

Meta-Factory, metaverse roadmap and platform

Mobile Eccentric Droid (MobED), mobile platform

TIGER, uncrewed ultimate mobility vehicle concept

DAL-e, customer service robot

urban transportation with flying vehicles

IONIQ Scooter

driverless car

Hyundai Blue Link, connected vehicle system

H-LEX (Hyundai LifecaringExo Skeleton), exoskeleton-type wearable robot

2014 Hyundai Self-driving car competition

----------


## Airicist

Robots at the Hyundai plant

Uploaded on Sep 19, 2010




> This is a video about the use of tech and robots at the Hyundai car plant in Sriperambudur, Chennai

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 7, 2012




> AMC (AsanMedicalCenter) is playing a key role in a full-scale project now underway to develop state-of-the-art medical robotics for optimized clinical care. Selected by the Ministry of Knowledge Economy, AMC will lead an industrial convergence technology development project, being the first medical institution to be assigned as the lead agency. In this joint venture, a group of Korea's top organizations in research, industry, and academia are working together to develop interventional robotic devices.
> The device now under development is an interventional image-guided robotic device for needle insertion, (used to examine and treat small abdominal and thoracic lesions). If successful, this achievement in domestic medical robotics development will be a major contribution to medical industrialization and value creation in Korea.
> After being named the lead agency for the project, AMC invited government officials and researchers from the ten participating organizations to a launch ceremony at ASAN Institute for Life Sciences (and a workshop followed the ceremony).
> For this R&D project, AMC will receive total 10 billion won from government funding, two billion every year for five years.
> On a related note, AMC opened a joint research facility for medical robotics and devices with Hyundai Heavy Industries last October. Through this partnership, AMC aims at commercializing medical devices and improving health technology to enhance patient safety.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai's second generation Blue Link tech runs custom Android, keeps you connected with Verizon"

by Ben Gilbert
January 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai Blue Link at CES 2014

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> Engadget checks out Hyundai's Blue Link voice search platform. In the brief time we spent with Blue Link 2, we were impressed! It picked up on voice commands without a hitch, and was able to wirelessly connect to Google Places from within the confines of a Las Vegas hotel conference room. Sadly, navigation costs $100 annually, and it's another $100 annually for remote services. Head past the break for a look at Blue Link 2 in action, and find out if it's the Android you're looking for.

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai : EXOBABY 

Published on Dec 18, 2014




> A cute baby in an Exoskeleton suit heroically demonstrates his amazing abilities.
> The abilities never could be carried out if you're an ordinary baby.
> 
> The baby’s suit protects him and gives him super powers,
> like Hyundai’s technology does for our customers.
> YOU in the new Hyundai can be protected by a whole bunch of cool smart caring features!
> 
> The suit which protects the baby and gives him the super power
> resembles Hyundai’s will to care about our customers.
> ...






Hyundai : EXOBABY - Behind the scenes 

Published on Dec 18, 2014




> "The Challenge:
> Deliver the message in a funny and unique way that
> Hyundai always care about customers in various moments of life”
> 
> Here we have captured the production record of ‘EXOBABY’ shot in the Black Island Studios
> and on the road in London. And it went through many CG and 3D developments.
> It was not an easy process, not to mention its sophistication and demands for high concentration.

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai : A message to space

Published on Apr 9, 2015




> Stephanie from Houston misses her astronaut father working at the International Space Station.
> Watch how her special message, written by 11 Hyundai Genesis, was delivered to her father in space.
> This message was officially acknowledged as “The largest tire track image” by the Guinness World Records.

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai Virtual Guide

Published on Nov 10, 2015




> Hyundai will launch an augmented reality owner's manual app later this year. The Hyundai Virtual Guide app will provide users to source how-to information for repairs, maintenance and vehicle features. The 2015 Sonata will be the first car compatible with the app, with Hyundai promising additional models will be added soon.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai Motor Group, Aptiv to set up $4 billion self-driving car venture"

by Hyunjoo Jin, Tina Bellon
September 23, 2019

Aptiv PLC

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai Motor acquires Boston Dynamics from SoftBank for almost $1 bn"

by Chae-Yeon Kim and Sang-eun Lucia Lee 
December 9, 2020

Article "Hyundai to acquire Boston Dynamics for nearly $1B"

by Steve Crowe
December 9, 2020

Boston Dynamics

SoftBank

----------


## Airicist

"Hyundai Motor Group Completes Acquisition of Boston Dynamics from SoftBank"

June 21, 2021

Boston Dynamics

SoftBank

----------


## Airicist

Creating New Mobility with AI - AIRS Company

Oct 7, 2021




> What will the future mobility industry look like with AI technology? AIRS Company, an AI specialized organization created for automobile AI research and mobility & life services.
> Creating new mobility through AI technology. Providing new mobility experience and better services by applying AI technology to the entire mobility industry.
> 
> We Drive AI, AIRS Company
> 
> 00:00 Intro
> 00:21 AIRS Company - Smart factory
> 00:34 AIRS Company - AI Agent
> 01:15 AIRS Company - Mobility service 'Shucle'
> 01:36 Outro


airsc.ai

----------


## Airicist2

Hyundai's big robot plans in 6 minutes | CES 2022

Jan 5, 2022




> Hyundai recently purchased robot-maker Boston Dynamics, the company behind the creepily-lifelike Atlas and Spot robots, and their CES 2022 keynote was all about robotics and automation.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Hyundai's AV pod concepts promise better living through modularity"
The automaker's CES 2022 concepts include transparent PnD people-mover pods and emergency rooms that come to you, all based on modular robotics technology.

by Antuan Goodwin
January 4, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Hyundai sends Boston Dynamics’ Spot robot into the metaverse"

by Brian Heater, Kirsten Korosec
January 5, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Hyundai x CES 2022 Plug & Drive Robotic Module

Jan 11, 2022




> Hyundai Motor unveils innovative Plug & Drive Robotic Modules to enable unlimited mobility of things at CES 2022.
> 
> 00:00 Intro
> 00:03 Boston Dynamics’ Spot®
> 00:42 MobED
> 01:26 PnD(Plug & Drive) - Logistics
> 02:09 PnD(Plug & Drive) - Personal
> 02:54 PnD(Plug & Drive) - Service
> 03:33 L7

----------

